# Has anyone ever ordered



## beastapparel (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anyone ever ordered from Promotional Products, Promotional Items, Corporate Gifts? If so, was it a good experience and what was the turn-around time? 

Thanks

http://www.beast-apparel.com


----------

